# new to Linux Ubuntu..how to install tar files..



## wysbh (Sep 15, 2008)

ive been using Ubuntu EEE for almost a week..3 questions,...

1. In Windows, double click is enough to install an exe file..but in Ubuntu, i know there is no exe files, right? I was trying to install a Adobe Flash Player.. After I downloaded it..how do i INSTALL IT? i got a file like tar file...

2. When i download something..a window pops out. after download finishes, it disappears...where exactly are the files saved?? If i wanna go back and find them?

3. When i read the instruction for how to install tar Adobe Flash player..it told me to unpack the package first..how do i do it exactly? And then It tells me to Dir in Terminal to that file and run the code.. How should i dir a file in terminal..plz give me an example

If my tar Adobe flash player is saved in "Documents"


thx a lot.....Linux..Im lovin' it..


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

The tar file are ususally saved to /tmp unless you save them to the desktop or another directory. Check /tmp--sometimes that files can be found there.

For number 3) This is done from a command terminal window so start that terminal.

So from the just started command terminal do
a. "cd <folder that the tar file was saved to>" (drop the quotes"
b. "tar xvf <the tar file> (this will extract the files in the current directory (cwd) and usually into a directory under this cwd)
c. cd <into the extraction directory>
d. Read the install or Read.me file in the directory and do what it says.
e. If the install directions require it you might have to become superuser using "sudo" or "su"

Read the man pages. (man is short for the unix manual). So to get the instructions for the "cd" command do "man cd". Since "cd" is a builtin command of the bash shell you will have to page down to the "cd" command and read the instructions. 


On my machine "Documents" is located under my home directory. BY DEFUALT, "cd" by itself with no directory on following the line, will change you to your "default directory". Then do a "cd Documents" to change your cwd. The tilde on your command prompt is shorthand for "Default Directory". Default directory is the sixth field in the /etc/passwd file. Change it there if you want to change your default directory. You will probably have to log out and re-login to re-source that default directory.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Before you download tarballs, you should make sure that the program isn't available in the repositories. System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager


----------

